# Scarborough Trawler Maggie M



## jimbo35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anybody know what became of the Maggie M after she was sold off, and left Scarborough ?
Any info regarding present whereabouts, who the new owner was etc requested.


----------



## trawler_models (Jan 5, 2006)

jimbo35 said:


> Does anybody know what became of the Maggie M after she was sold off, and left Scarborough ?
> Any info regarding present whereabouts, who the new owner was etc requested.


The following summary taken from the _Fishing News_ dated 15th December 2005.

Skipper Bob Mainprize has started fishing from Peterhead through Caley Fisheries with Scarborough-owned trawler Maggie M.

She was extensively upgraded at MacDuff Shipyards and fitted with a third winch for twin rigging.

She was also fitted with a _Notus Trawlmaster_ net monitoring system in Peterhead in November 2005.


----------



## Bob Mainprize (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi im Bob Mainprize
my vessel the Maggie M mbe has not been sold she is still working for us in the oil and fishing

rgds bob mainprize


----------

